# Screwed Up My Costume Help!



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey everyone I screwed up my original Halloween costume and was looking for some advice. My original idea was Anna from "Van Helsing" which looks like this http://www.rsmas.miami.edu/personal/kinderbitzen/pages/cosplay/images/anna7.jpg and I have created a corset that looks right w/o the metal ware. I also created a jacket but when I dyed it, not only did it shrink it came out the wrong color! It's now a dark pink/ maroon color. I can still ware the jacket but I can't dye it again and risk further shrinkage! 

After this mishap I resigned to use those peices with a peasant blouse and a historical skirt I already had and go as a gypsy. Problem is, no matter how many jewlry peices I add or hair flourishes NO ONE I SHOW THE COSTUME TO KNOWS WHAT IT IS! 

So I'm looking for some different character to do with these two costume pieces. I have lots of different costume pieces and props at my disposal but after all my effort, I really want to use these. As it stands it's a good costume but looks more like a historical movie piece than an actual character. With minor adjustments the costume looks westerny and piratey. Any help is much apreciated! I like my costumes to speak for themselves. I don't like explaining them. Thanks!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

You may be able to salvage the jacket with an alcohol based leather dye. I have used Fiebing's to color several items I was concerned about heating. I have not tried washing them yet though, but it is basically liquid permanent marker so it should not be a problem.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

scarf on the head, one hoop earring, jangles and bells. and a tambourine. lots of bangles and jangles. they sell kids tambourines for not much money. you could also go the route of havign tarot cards in your hand. you could make oversized ones and glue them together if you wanted. 

i think the key elements are the head scarf...bangles and jangles. the tambourine would really sell it.

http://img.costumecraze.com/images/vendors/forum/57575-main.jpg


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree, the headscarf is key. Also maybe a crystal ball, be a fortune teller gypsy? 

Another angle: you could make any historical costume into a vampire with the right makeup & fangs.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i agree - headscarf & large hoop earings sell the costume. as well as lots of jewellery - not forgetting an ankle bracelet. I would also have a lacy shawl for round the shoulders & maybe one round your waist - or a colourful scarf. 
something like this








you don't need boots - sandals or flip flops would work


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I would say if all else fails, make it into an awesome pirate captain costume, using the corset and top with some cropped trousers and big boots instead. But then I do love pirates lol 

You can also use it for a saloon girl/bar wench, any sort of historical vampire (I'm thinking Gabrielle De Lioncourt from The Vampire Lestat, she was quite tomboyish and an explorer type of character), or a gypsy as others have suggested. 

If you're going as a gypsy I would definitely recommend carrying a crystal ball or tarot cards or even tying some sticks of lavender and shrunken heads onto a belt (you can make these easily from apples), if you can find some "evil eye" and other mystical jewellery as well as lots of beads, this will work well too. Headscarf, big hoops or elaborate jingly earrings as well are a must, and an anklet, coin belt or bellydancing hip scarf, a long skirt with lots of layers and lots of bangles. I think you'd pretty much be there! Oh and if you want to be really stereotypical, be sure to wear striking make up and draw on a beauty spot/mole by your cheek.


----------

